

Is this future of content sharing and consumption? - taurusismysign
http://contentmarketing.netcurate.com

======
taurusismysign
Basically pulling content from various sources and gathering them into one
place - for sharing, lead gen and marketing purpose.

------
drakaal
If an article asks a question the answer is always "NO". This one more than
some.

